# Unboxing my slingshot



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

Just my video of what u ordered from SimpleShot to start my slingshot journey !

Mind you I've never used a GoPro ..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks like a great start to me, congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Good stuff! That will keep you busy for a while. A little advice from a relative newcomer... Pick a set of bands, pouch, ammo and shooting style and shoot a lot. If you constantly change variables you will take a lot longer to figure out what you like and what works for you. I've made dozens of changes over the last several months and have settled on what works best for me. Once you are confident that you can keep the shots inside your catchbox and you aren't getting fork hits, then experiment with different anchor points, body position, etc. Then you can mess around with different bands and pouches because you will know pretty quickly if it's a good change or not. Only time to change bands early on is if there is an obvious mismatch with ammo choice.

The biggest help for me was watching Mone Waller shoot. He has such an smooth and relaxed style of shooting. One video shows him take aim at a small spinner and then he turns his head to the camera, releases the shot and hits it. I figure if he can hit the target with no eyes then I should be able hit it with both open! I took a much more relaxed approach to shooting and my hits increased a lot! Have fun!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Enjoyed your vid, and I remembered to hit "like" and "subscribe."

Looking forward to seeing some videos of you shooting.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice! Kinda feel some envy tho...


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Blue Raja said:


> Enjoyed your vid, and I remembered to hit "like" and "subscribe."
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some videos of you shooting.


Same for me, Blue Raja. I am cantankerous about unboxing unless it is a NEW person...otherwise just a simple review is great. You nailed a short sweet unboxing video and thatbis skillful

That said...one bit of advice from me is when you learn use a small bull's eye and BIG poster board target. Date it and make notes. Take pics and recycle the pulp...at the end of each month look at your prograss.

It is a hybrid skill between throwing and instinctive archery...so your brain, hand,and eye can track the event far easier. Removed a ton of frustration for me. Plus the sound is cathartic. hahaha...there will be days when you cannot find your error. Just have and tear up that cardboard.

But literally everything you said and purchased is 100% ideal for starting.

Have that indoor range andnbeing tires from work. 25-50 shots will sooth your mind into a focused ready for bed fsr better than blue light from a screen...better than most things, except benedryl.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like you're very well equipped to start your slingshot shooting journey...cool! :thumbsup:


----------

